# Some dumb newbie questions



## markosjal (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been trying various solutions for streaming media (computer files) to my TV .

I have not found a great solution yet, but I read somewhere that a Tivo could be hacked and using a network interface, stream from , and share to a Windows network. Is this correct? 

Secondly, I see Tivos on ebay at under 50 dollars. From what I understand the Tivo 1 is easier to hack than the Tivo 2, so what will I not benefit from with a Hacked Tivo1 over a hacked Tivo 2?


Third, what is the Tivo subscription about? Is this just to acquire internet based media? Is it required for a hacked tivo still? Is it required for an Un- hacked tivo to simply record and playback TV shows, and other media??

I have here an ADMTek Pegasus II (8511?) based USB to ethernet adaptor. Will this work with a hacked or un - hacked tivo? I saw it on a list , but the list was not clear if it was for hacked or un hacked tivos.

What media formats will a hacked Tivo play? I need MP3 MP4 AVI MOV DIVX MPG, GIF, JPG, BMP just to name a few. Emphasis on DIVX! Will it also support subtitles and in what formats?

Do I really need to hack a Tivo to do this?

thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess you didn't see the warning on the Forum page:

"From TiVo hacks to secret codes this is where you talk about the inside underground scoop. New idea or perfecting an idea - This is the place. NOTE...No talk of any type of service theft or video extraction is allowed."

The information you're asking for is considered theft of service.

The only hacking that's discussed in this forum is how to get expanded features/service from a properly subscribed Tivo or DirecTV Tivo.

If you're simply looking for a device to view streaming media, check out www.avsforums.com or check out the Apple TV


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Series 1 is a bit easier to "get in to". Making it play outside networked media is harder and more manual, since it does not have the UI to handle networked content.

A Series 2 is a bit harder to hack to "get in to" but can readily transfer content over a network connection (moreso for a Standalone, which really doesn't need hacked to play network content).

TiVo uses its own server/transfer protocols, not Windows shares or uPNP.

A Series 2 Standalone needs to be subbed to enable the networking features you want (and nearly anything else you may want the TiVo to do, except play existing recordings and buffer Live TV) , a DirecTV TiVo does not. 
We don't talk of enabling network and other features on Series 2 Standalones without subscription, as it is considered theft of services. Please don't argue that, there are other threads where you can research why that is so, or argue that fact.

I believe Pegasus drivers are supported on TiVo.

TiVo only supports MPEG2. Any other formats require conversion, alhough most of the servers do provide conversion.

IMO, you should look at other media streaming solutions, unless you really want a TiVo and subscription.


----------



## markosjal (Feb 22, 2008)

I did not mention nor mean to imply "theft of service" in any way. If I buy a Tivo Box and Mod it , and do not use the Tivo "services" since they are not available in the country I live in , how is that "theft of service"? I do not see decoupling the box from the Tivo service as theft, especially if I buy a used box outright. If Tivo makes some claim that the box is theirs, and can not be de-coupled from the service then the vendor has no right to seell it and it is no longer my problem.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivo's are bundled with a service - plain and simple. Check the license agreements at www.tivo.com for the details. A Tivo's primary function is to record TV shows. Media streaming is a secondary function that's not even enabled on DirecTV Tivo's.

Check my link above at the other forum site for media streaming - there are boxes on the market that do this very well without any subscription fee's. One of the most popular, low cost options is running XBMC on a first generation Microsoft XBOX http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Media_Center


----------



## markosjal (Feb 22, 2008)

Let me spell it out in more exact terminology:

If I buy a used Tivo Box from a private sale, I am not a party to that agreement, as I have never agreed to it, seen it or otherwise.

Theft of SERVICE means that I would be stealing some SERVICE that Tivo offers , when I would have a need for ZERO Tivo services really. I am not asking ANYTHING about theft of Tivo Services, as for my use, I do not really need it. I am talking about Moded boxes , and not employing "Tivo Services" at all. In any case such TOS can not be forced upon me if I buy the box second hand. Any user that believes this should perish from their own stupidity.

BTW , I am sure that XBOX license also deals with the issue of Mods or hacks as well. Also, I understand the Xbox has its' limits as well. I am investigating, discussing, not STEALING as some here may believe in their ("let the corporations control me") feeble minds.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Thief


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's the point. Tivo looks at this site. Their employees post to this site. They wrote their software so that people would enjoy it enough to pay for the service. Tivo doesn't make money off of equipment. Tivo sells their boxes at a loss, and hopes to make profit by selling subscriptions. If you are using THEIR software, then you are under their license whether or not you're aware of it. Their license dictates that in order to record using their software, you must pay them a subscription fee. This forum would catch flak from tivo if it allowed discussion of hacking the box to record without paying those fees.

If someone posted their methods, then tivo would be made aware of their exploitable hole in their software and would take action thereby screwing anyone who wanted to use that exploit. Also, they could legally take action against a site based in the US that allowed that discussion to take place. Please, take no offense to anything I'm saying, and be aware that lots of people on the internet will take any chance they can to jump on someone's case (not aimed at any specific poster), which is one of the reasons why this is a touchy subject.

Do I think you're a thief? No. Do 99&#37; percent of the forum members think that what you want to do is wrong? Probably not. Hell, I've hacked a box in the past to do manual recordings without a sub, and I'll admit that, but that's all I'll say about it due to the aforementioned reasons. The issue is, tivo thinks it's wrong/theft. Since they own the software, they can make the rules.

Really, I'd recommend trying to find another solution. Sure, you can hack tivo's software to do what you want, but we just can't offer any public assistance. Sure, you could write your own software to run on a tivo, but that would take such a ridiculously long amount of time and effort, that you'd be much better off just finding another solution.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If you people would re-read his original post, he just asked innocuous questions. All it takes is one person to yell "fire", or "thief", and this place becomes a zoo... Give him the benefit of reading HIS words, not someone else's interpretation of them.

That being said, your argument about buying the tivo used is specious... by that logic, buying cloned cell phones would be OK (and if you DO support that position, then I guess they're right... you're in the wrong place)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The service is not just the guide service, it is the enabling of a number of features, including those that you want to use. 

Enabling those features to use them without subscribing to them is essentially stealing that service, since you are availing yourself of paid features without paying for them, and this forum as a "No service theft" policy. 

That is simply the way it is, take it or leave it. Find another forum, or find another product.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> The service is not just the guide service, it is the enabling of a number of features, including those that you want to use.
> 
> Enabling those features to use them without subscribing to them is essentially stealing that service, since you are availing yourself of paid features without paying for them, and this forum as a "No service theft" policy.
> 
> That is simply the way it is, take it or leave it. Find another forum, or find another product.


Unless it's a series 1 or a dtivo. Since networking services AREN'T offered with those boxes, the community doesn't look on that as "theft of service". You know that, I know that, it's the answer to one of the OP's questions, but people were too busy yelling at him to give him a straight answer!

(no, don't post newbie questions at DDB... they'll eat you alive. Post at TCF, they're MUCH friendlier there... Seems like those days are long gone  )


----------

